# Mec-Gar



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

Just got 3 of the Mec-gar 15 round magazines from Widener's. They operate smoothly, eject positively and fit like a glove. The extension is very comfortable and my lkittle finger now has a positive rest. Very happy with these mags. 

I have used Mec-Gars in my CZ75 and my SA 1911. If they ever make them for the FNP45 I'll get them too.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

For which Beretta? I bought a 13 and 15rd for my 96 and they constantly malfunctioned, returned them and got a refund. Other people have had problems with them too.

Glad they worked out for you though.


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

Beretta 96 - 40 S&W. All mags worked flawlessly. No problems with them in my CZ75 or my 1911. Had some for an older Hi-Power once and again, flawless functioning.

Sorry you had trouble. Every manufacturere runs a bad run now and then.

My worst luck hads been with Pro-Mags. I'll never get another one of those.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a few 15 round Mec Gar magazines. They have functioned properly but I prefer the fit of the factory PB magazines.


----------

